# Netflix on Windows 8



## iowatimelord (Nov 21, 2012)

When I try to watch Netflix in my browser it tells me to use the Windows 8 app. I can browse Netflix just fine but can't watch anything. I really hate the app and just want to use it online. Anyone else having this issue or know a way around it?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what browser?


----------



## iowatimelord (Nov 21, 2012)

Running Chrome.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I would suggest trying another browser to see if it is a chrome issue or something else. also try deleting your browser cache and make sure you have the latest version of silverlight install.


----------

